# Kitchen Nightmares Wow!



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

This restaurant: https://www.facebook.com/amysbakingco

And I don't know how to embed so...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I saw that episode and It is the craziest stuff that I have seen yet in this business and that is going some. Just totally unbelieveable, yet it is real not scripted because after the show I surfed the net a bit. Waayyy beyond fiction. When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mullet.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm watching some of it now, and I can't believe people would treat their customers like that. But Ramsey is no different. He also treats some of the patrons like crap. I remember he once called and old lady a derogatory name, and these 2 other women sluts.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

He called it straight:

“You’re a delusional owner  that can’t take criticism !”

Saying your pasta is fresh when it's not

Taking all the tips (husband) that were meant for the waitresses.

Someone telling you the food is not cooked right and you insist it is

As for the young waitress getting fired : I would love to have someone have my back. Owner took it way too personal.

Just too many things wrong....The place did not deserve his help.

(looked more like a father and daughter team- sorry , just had to say it)


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Crazy Eyes!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow! Just watched the episode and that was wild but their facebook page is more entertaining! 

But just be warned, they are calling the FBI on everyone involved! LOLOLOLOLLOL


----------



## jessicaskyler83 (May 7, 2013)

Lol I haven't watched this in a couple years but I like the UK version best! I think he plays up the abusive chef routine for American TV. I don't know why but I love him :-/ lol


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

This is sad, really. It's clear that this woman likes to cook and believed that an enjoyment of cooking equated to an ability to own and run a restaurant. It's obvious that this couple has no training, experience or expertise in basic restaurant operations, planning, marketing or customer service let alone the culinary craft.

Burger with bacon, bleu cheese (probably cheap ole danish bleu), marinated mushrooms AND white truffle oil? Ramsay's right-there's no integration of these ingredients with a burger and then you can't get even the *bun* right?

She calls herself a bistro-pizza-patisserie-creperie-middle eastern-vegetarian restaurant? It's a classic case of having no concept of who your target market is, so you try to be everything to anybody and fail at all of it.

Samy poured $1 million into building that place? No wonder they're bat-**** crazy trying to put out one fire after another by pouring on more gasoline!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Now they claim their Twitter and FB accounts were hacked.

I knew a young lady who married an older gentleman.  He bought her a $3 Million dollar bed and breakfast.  It ended when he caught her in bed with the bartender.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

They are all over the news and gossip sites now.

http://www.dlisted.com/2013/05/15/c...-out-their-15-seconds-fame-talking-local-news

How embarrassing.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Until the link in the OP, I had never watched "Kitchen Nightmares". Now I'm totally hooked on the commercial free versions on You Tube. It has that quality of a train wreck that's so horrifying you can't help but keep watching!

Gordon Ramsay comes across like a caustic, foul mouthed jerk, but his criticisms were spot on, and it's clear he's really trying to help these failing restaurants.

One question to the other pros here:

It seems that Ramsay focuses almost entirely on trying to get his subjects to use fresh food instead of frozen. Does he ever look at the relationship between food cost, labor cost and operational analysis? What I'm getting at is ordering fresh food is a given, but when purveyors have order minimums that can stymie even the most conscientious chef, daily prep time can be limited, and food and labor costs unpredictable, does he balance all that by limiting the menu to a manageable size? What's the REAL key to the turnaround?


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Check out the email I just received-

I removed it, but it was a tipped employee petition against Amy's Baking Company that came in my email today.

Weird


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I feel for Gordon, really, and I bet he feels the same way I feel in my heart when people are dishonest like that.  Did they try to get Kitchen Nightmares to come to tell them their food is good?  That's the way I'm seeing it.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Dept. of Labor should give harsh fines


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If you're a tipped employee you get paid less than minimum wage right?  If you get paid at least the minimum wage then you can be considered a normal employee who doesn't receive tips.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

My sincere apologies Friends All---

Pete made me aware that the copy of the email I posted earlier contained a solicitation which violates ChefTalk standards. He's right and I apologize.

I just thought it was really weird that it showed up in my email after I watched the KN You Tube video linked in the OP.

Did anyone else get it?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

It's fine FnF.

Check it out though, after the FB meltdown they seem to have lost all their staff.  Now they're having a job fair.

My kid likes watching Kitchen Nightmares, and normally I get so disgusted after the first half that I turn it off.  I can tell, as can most successful people in the business, how to fix it.  But this one made my jaw drop.  Truth is indeed stranger than fiction.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that the husband was going to be deported?


----------



## missyd (Nov 26, 2012)

i saw a small article in the local newspaper up here (vancouver, canada) that they might be getting their own reality show spin-off.  lol


----------

